# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Craig's new admirer

## tammyy2j

Craig will soon get a new admirer. Sophie Webster develops a huge crush on her sister Rosie's boyfriend which leads to alot of fighting between the sisters.

----------


## shannisrules

well i dont think craig will be interseted in her sister as they "love" each other cant see anything happening between them

----------


## Luna

oh god how will sally handle that

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

:Big Grin:   I somehow think that Craig would want to stick with Rosie  :Big Grin:

----------


## bakedbean

why would Sophie have a crush on Craig the show present him as sometimes not very bright and i know he has been through alot what with his dad being murdred by his sister and then his sister commiting suicide and his mum sent to prison.

----------


## Katy

haha, Sophies only a little girl everyone has crushes at the age of 12 or how ever old shes meant to be. I hope this is true as i like Sophie i think shes a really good character.

----------


## bakedbean

Her and Chesney should get together that would be a great partnership

----------


## Katy

yeh actually that would be a good storyline.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah it would be great to see Chesney and Sophie together. Could add some comedy to the show with those two together  :Smile:

----------


## sexc-shannie

Hahaha :Lol:   this storyline would be so funny. When Rosie finds out she will be doing alot of her over the top acting what makes me laugh.

----------

